# Comunicato ufficiale AC Milan: Yonghong Li porta tutti in Tribunale.



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2018)

Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.

Ecco il testo integrale: 

_"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



E finalmente!!!!
Vale come uno scudetto!!!


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Finalmente!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Perfetto, e' ora di far chiudere la bocca a parecchia gente


----------



## Casnop (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._


E la mela matura cadde... in testa a Carlo Debenedetti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Era ora di farsi sentire! Bene così.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2018)

Giusto finirla una volta per tutte.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Gennaio 2018)

E facciamole partire ste querele facciamole!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Bene, con il risarcimento compriamo l'esterno sinistro


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Saluti e baci


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica *delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A.*"._



Comunque, anche questa parte direi che puo essere interessante. 

Tu che ne pensi [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, *il Gruppo che presiedo*, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque, anche questa parte direi che puo essere interessante.
> 
> Tu che ne pensi [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## Casnop (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Bene, con il risarcimento compriamo l'esterno sinistro


"L'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A.". Ad occhio, sono diverse centinaia di milioni di euro. Il debito verso Elliott è già cosa passata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Gennaio 2018)

Oh e tutta la gente in questo forum che chiedeva le "querelehhh!" di domenica mattina, adesso che dirà?


----------



## chicagousait (16 Gennaio 2018)

Era ora che si procedesse in questo modo. Ne hanno dette troppe


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2018)

Bam. Giù nel canestro.


----------



## GP7 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Ed ora sediamoci comodi in riva al fiume..


----------



## Ivan lancini (16 Gennaio 2018)

grande li yonghong


----------



## Konrad (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Era ora!!! Avevano ampiamente rotto i maroni!!!
Adesso partano davvero le querele....ma _"davero-davero"_ come dicono a Roma.
Ci servono i soldi per il mercato estivo


----------



## ignaxio (16 Gennaio 2018)

Immagino sia già in tutte le prime pagine, corretto? Non controllo nemmeno.


----------



## GP7 (16 Gennaio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Immagino sia già in tutte le prime pagine, corretto? Non controllo nemmeno.



Ovviamente.. 
..No


----------



## sballotello (16 Gennaio 2018)

Passiamo alle cose legali?


----------



## sballotello (16 Gennaio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Immagino sia già in tutte le prime pagine, corretto? Non controllo nemmeno.



Non esiste.. quindi non ha detto niente..

ahh ma i cinesi non parlano..


----------



## Djici (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Boom!
Finalmente.
E ora di farsi rispettare.
Benissimo così. 
Se dicono cose giuste mi va bene... ma se inventano notizie e giusto portarli in tribunale.


----------



## sballotello (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Presiede un gruppo??davvero?? Non pensavo! probabilmente un Gruppo di scorporisti anonimi


----------



## smallball (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



grande!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Gennaio 2018)

Beh era ora


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Gennaio 2018)

Bene, l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso e ora ci daranno tanti bei soldini, davanti a noi a capo chino chiedendo scusa per la loro codardia e stupidità.
Solito copione.
Poveracci da mandare in mezzo ad una strada.


----------



## sette (16 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Oh e tutta la gente in questo forum che chiedeva le "querelehhh!" di domenica mattina, adesso che dirà?



Vediamole. E speriamo che non facciano la stessa fine del super-sponsor promesso da Fassone.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Gennaio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Vediamole. E speriamo che non facciano la stessa fine del super-sponsor promesso da Fassone.



Non meriti nemmeno una risposta articolata.


----------



## sette (16 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non meriti nemmeno una risposta articolata.



nessun problema


----------



## Casnop (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._


La Repubblica e Il Fatto Quotidiano, che hanno cronisti di giudiziaria ben più scafati di quelli de La Stampa e de Il Secolo XIX, si sono tenuti lontani da questa storia, intuendo la romanesca sola che qualcuno ha venduto a quelli di Torino e Genova, che rischiano ora di trovarsi nel bel mezzo di un guaio. Oggi Luca Fazzo, vecchio megafono della Procura milanese ai tempi di Tangentopoli (allora a Repubblica, cofirmatario di famosi articoli con Piero Colaprico), su Il Giornale, riportava alcuni passaggi della conferenza di Greco dell'altro giorno. Un paio sono illuminanti, quello in cui il Procuratore Capo dice che non c'è stata alcuna denuncia da parte della Guardia di Finanza, elemento imprescindibile per la utilizzabilità degli atti di polizia giudiziaria, e quello in cui si attendeva un esposto da parte della stessa Fininvest nei confronti del gruppo cinese, che la medesima ha omesso di fare, pur avendolo ipotizzato in un primo momento a titolo cautelativo, preferendo rimettersi agli accertamenti dei soggetti istituzionali all'uopo preposti. Le rassicurazioni ricevute dall'UIF di Banca d'Italia, dal Comando Generale della Guardia di Finanza, e dai due intermediari finanziari all'uopo incaricati da Fininvest (Intesa Sanpaolo e Rotschild) sulla regolarità dei flussi finanziari provenienti da Hong Kong e BVI, hanno indotto a soprassedere su questa ulteriore iniziativa. Un bel pasticcio, non c'è che dire.


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._


PERFETTO! Ora però che partano davvero queste querele, che non siano querele-farsa tipo Boldrini e Maria Elena Boschi, che, stando ad ascoltare loro, porterebbero tre quarti dell'Italia in tribunale ogni volta, salvo poi far finire tutto in una bolla di sapone (e ci mancherebbe altro). Anche se ho l'impressione che i cinesi siano molto più quadrati delle suddette sciacquine...
Adesso vorrei FACCIO UN APPELLO A TUTTI I FRATELLI ROSSONERI DEL FORUM, soprattutto quelli più inclini al disfattismo immediato. 
Ci attendono ora altre tonnellate di fango sul Milan (a meno che i nostri denigratori abbiano capito l'antifona, ma la vedo dura), con uscite del tipo "Yonghong Li, querela? Bene, noi di Repubblica (o La Stampa o chi volete voi) non ci facciamo intimidire e faremo delle contro-querele" oppure articoli della serie "Milan, la procura smentisce, Yonghong Li minaccia querele, ma i dubbi sulla legalità dell'operazione restano" e via dicendo. Quindi, tranquilli, facciamo quadrato e sbattiamocene i maroni, tutti uniti dalla parte della nostra dirigenza, c.azzo... una volta per tutte.



sballotello ha scritto:


> Passiamo alle cose legali?


Fratello, dopo che l'ho letto ho pianto dal ridere per 40 minuti, pensavo di dover chiamare il 118...


----------



## zlatan (16 Gennaio 2018)

Non illudiamoci adesso gli sciacalli si allontaneranno per qualche settimana poi tornano all'attacco. Ma ci voleva proprio e non devono essere solo minacce ma realtà....


----------



## fra29 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Speriamo proprio sia cosi..
Sarebbe un gran segnale..


----------



## alcyppa (16 Gennaio 2018)

Speriamo non si tratti di un can che abbaia ma di uno che ha deciso di mordere.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Gennaio 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Vediamole. E speriamo che non facciano la stessa fine del super-sponsor promesso da Fassone.



Guarda che lo sponsor cinese cui faceva riferimento Fassone in estate e’ Alpenwater


----------



## Pivellino (16 Gennaio 2018)

Adesso prenderemo l'avvocato dell'Inter?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2018)

Vorrei tanto veder fallire quei produttori di carta igienica.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2018)

Era ora


----------



## Giangy (16 Gennaio 2018)

Bene oramai era un calvario


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Gennaio 2018)

Piano con gli entusiasmi. Li ha scritto che si riserva le querele, non che le promuoverà. Io ci andrei cauto con le certezze. Mi sa di mossa intesa a dare un contentino più che altro...
Spero che quereli davvero, così a Molinari, Agnelli e DeBenedetti gli fanno passare la voglia di tirarci sterco addosso.


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2018)

Inizierei con la D'amico...poi a seguire Marani,Festa,Pagni,Repubblica,LaStampa,Massimo Mauro,Caressa,l asteroide...


----------



## Dany20 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._


Grandr Presidente! Zittiamo tutti!


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2018)

#apacl


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Gennaio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: durissimo comunicato del club rossonero che per bocca del suo presidente, Yonghong Li, ha deciso di reagire alle ennesime accuse piovute negli ultimi giorni. La pazienza, dunque, è finita.
> 
> Ecco il testo integrale:
> 
> _"I recenti articoli pubblicati dai quotidiani italiani 'La Stampa' e 'Il Secolo XIX', e poi ripresi da molti altri organi di informazione, relativi a una presunta indagine per riciclaggio a carico del gruppo Fininvest - vicenda poi smentita dalla stessa Procura della Repubblica - mi impongono di fare delle precisazioni in quanto parte coinvolta in questa vicenda. Il processo di acquisizione di AC Milan si è sempre svolto con la massima trasparenza, regolarità e correttezza, con il supporto e la consulenza di advisor finanziari e legali di livello internazionale. Tutte le procedure sono state seguite nel pieno rispetto delle leggi e delle prassi vigenti. Tutti gli Istituti finanziari, sportivi e le authority coinvolti hanno ricevuto nei tempi previsti la documentazione necessaria o richiesta per valutare ed approvare non solo il processo di 'closing' ma anche i requisiti della nuova Proprietà ora alla guida del Club. Ciò che ho letto in questi giorni non riflette nel modo più assoluto la realtà dei fatti. Ritenendo pertanto la mia persona, il Gruppo che presiedo, e A.C. Milan S.p.A. parti lese di questa spiacevole e inaccettabile campagna mediatica - basata su congetture e informazioni non corrette - ci riserviamo di avviare tutte le opportune azioni legali al fine di tutelare al meglio l'immagine, la reputazione e la consistenza economica delle società del Gruppo A.C. Milan S.p.A."._



Grandissimo presidente!!!
Riduciamo quei pagliacci tutti in mutande
Godo


----------



## Igniorante (16 Gennaio 2018)

Speriamo che ora tutti questi dannati scribacchini finiscano in mezzo a una strada.


----------



## Gito (16 Gennaio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inizierei con la D'amico...poi a seguire Marani,Festa,Pagni,Repubblica,LaStampa,Massimo Mauro,Caressa,*l'asteroide*...





Daje zittiamo tutti forza presidente


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Gennaio 2018)

Mi auguro che dalle parole si passerà ai fatti!


----------



## Ale.sasha (23 Gennaio 2018)

È stato fatto qualcosa?


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2018)

Dobbiamo aspettare notizie direttamente dalla società, perchè la carta stampata si è in gran parte "dimenticata" di riportare la nostra risposta ufficiale dopo le accuse dei giornali di De Benedetti.


----------

